# Which current ROM/Kernel is most reccommended for the verizon variant?



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm wondering which ROM currently is running the quickest?
And which kernel is the most reccommended?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Quickest ROM? CM10. But that's not stable at all.

Personally I'm running CM9 & BMC's kernel: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30002-kernelstockbeta-b00sted-v001-2012714/


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

Stock rooted ROM running Invisiblek or Imo kernel has been working great for me.


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> Quickest ROM? CM10. But that's not stable at all.
> 
> Personally I'm running CM9 & BMC's kernel: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30002-kernelstockbeta-b00sted-v001-2012714/


cm9 can't get data though right?


----------



## lsdozer (Sep 22, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Quickest ROM? CM10. But that's not stable at all.
> 
> Personally I'm running CM9 & BMC's kernel: http://rootzwiki.com...d-v001-2012714/


I cant seem to find cm9 for the verizon S3. Am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

There are like 2? Flash away.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm trying CM10. No data except WiFi, other phone functions as normal. Just wanted to give it a test run. Speedy as hell and super buttery, but agreed not stable. Not DD material as of yet.

Sent from my CM10 SCH-I535


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

lsdozer said:


> I cant seem to find cm9 for the verizon S3. Am I missing it somewhere?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1783262

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you just flash CM9 or do you need a specific kernel?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

diewson said:


> Do you just flash CM9 or do you need a specific kernel?


Don't think so but I haven't tried installing it. I would of thought it would of been included in the write up if it was required.


----------



## lsdozer (Sep 22, 2011)

00negative said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1783262
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the link. First time with a phone that several carriers use, so I get nervous if the title of the ROM doesn't indicate which carriers it is for.


----------



## IamN0Z (Jun 3, 2012)

diewson said:


> Do you just flash CM9 or do you need a specific kernel?


you cannot just flash CM9... you must use the Kexec method


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

lsdozer said:


> Thanks for the link. First time with a phone that several carriers use, so I get nervous if the title of the ROM doesn't indicate which carriers it is for.


Np, yep I recommended changing the way it's set up on here but don't think it will happen and there are valid arguments for and against how ever it could be setup. Just have to be careful and watch what you are flashing I guess.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

IamN0Z said:


> you cannot just flash CM9... you must use the Kexec method


That is laid out in the steps of the link so if they follow that they should be fine.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know why people want to know already what the best combo is. The device is new and there really isn't any thing out for the Verizon S3 to flash - for now at least.


----------

